# Where to Download TSX Financial Data?



## GameOver (Jun 28, 2011)

*Where to Download Companies Financial Data?*

I am researching stocks on the TSE and need to download 10 year historical financial reports including quarterly cash flow, balance sheets, and income statements and end of day price information for all stocks on the exchange. Is there a company that sells this information? A website that has it for free? I know of several sources to get US exchange data from but haven't found any that provide TSE data.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I do not know of a website that would provide a data dump for the last 10 years of all TSX companies.

1. Historical Financial data
The website www.morningstar.ca provides Income Statement, Balance Sheet and Cash Flow for the last 5 time periods (i.e. last 5 years or last 5 quarters)
For example, here is the Income Statement for RIM-T, for the past 5 years.

Unforunately, you would need to download this report (Excel 'Save' is available) for each indiviudal company in the TSX that you want to view.

2. End of day price information
I have used Yahoo finance. 
Once again, you would need to download for each individual company. Select 'Download to Spreadsheet'.


----------



## jason26 (Apr 6, 2009)

While looking into something similar for research purposes I came accress this site for end of day prices..

http://www.eoddata.com

They might have what you need, but you'll likely have to pay for it. I have not paid for their service as this project has not yet moved forward yet.


----------



## GameOver (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, I have found a lot of data on the globe and mail website, but many of the companies financials are completely missing, and many are missing random years and quarters worth of data. How in the heck do you guys research Canadian companies stocks without their financial data in an easy to use format?

Oh and to clarify my question I am looking for TSE data, from my understanding the TSE is the 'blue chip' exchange where the TSX is the venture exchange where newer companies are traded.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

The tmx website should have all the financial info. Below is the example for TRE - Sino Forest, this should be your first assignment. Study the financials, then let us know what you think of the company based on financials alone

http://tmx.quotemedia.com/financials.php?qm_symbol=TRE


----------

